# Sharpening jig for lathe tools



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

What sharpening jig, for a bench grinder , does everyone use to sharpen your lathe tools. I will be either buying or building 1 soon please help me choose the right one. If you built your own do you have plans that I would be able to use.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wolverine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

10 years ago I invested in a Tormek. Today they have several knock off's that use the jigs Tormek makes or ones like them that work well. Some swear by it, some hae it, others say it is a waste of money. Opinions vary on this machine as it is rather pricey, worse these days. For me once I read the book and followed the steps it has produced solid repeatable results that make sharpening simple, easy and fairly quick. You spend time on every tool the first time you sharpen it, make a formula block and mark it, then next time set by the block and away you go. Michigander recently sent me some chisels to make handles for, one was a gouge. I used the Tormek to sharpen it and sent the completed project back. He seemed pretty happy with the results. Grizzly sells one for less than $200 last time I looked. The jigs tend to be $20-50 but you only need two for most applications.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

new to turning here.i went with Woodcraft's slow speed grinder and the Wolverine jig only because i had a chance to use it at the store one day.i like it and have used it to only sharpen gauges so far.its nice to be able to sharpen and have sharp tools on the spot…


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the grizzly knock-off that woodbutcherbynight is referring to. It's okay. The learning curve is a bit steeper than I anticipated. I've discussed this topic with a fellow forum commentor and he said he went ahead and sold his and if I recall correctly, he went with a WorkSharp 3000. I have not spent the time to make many jigs that would greatly enhance the repeatability of my grindings. I have a local woodcraft and I'm thinking of talking to the guy there that does their sharpening and seeing when his next class is. He teaches people how to use the Tormek system. I'm sure it has everything to do with trying to get them sold within the store.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*JarodMorris* did the Grizzly come with a instruction booklet? I am curious, if not I could copy the pages I used to set my jigs and such from the Tormek. It is very clear and easy to follow. For me I printed the instructions and put them in laminate sheets so they could get wet, dirty ect etc. I follow them like a map, helps to remember those subtle steps the memory lapses on.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You can build a decent sharpening rig for under $100 … see:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/45541

I have a WoodCraft grinder / Wolverine system, but have moved over to the DIY sharpening rig because I get better results, waste less steel, and no longer have concave grinds.


----------



## JakeR (Sep 22, 2010)

It really isn't that hard to sharpen by hand and get good results. With that said a Robo Rest is on my want list.


----------



## rkober (Feb 15, 2012)

I just built one for my grinder that's a cross between the Wolverine and Eddie Castelin's Blackhawk. If you root around Eddie's site the pertinent dimensions are there. I added few little things, but really not that much different from either one. It makes a fingernail grind childs play. I don't know that you really save anything building it but I learned how to use it in the process fwiw.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Another Wolverine user here.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't really use jigs for sharpening.


----------

